# version java



## imat0112 (11 Octobre 2008)

bonjour bonjour !
tout d'abord je m'excuse si j'ai crée un double post ... j'ai cherché un peu avant d'en créer un mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses a mes questions 
je tiens aussi a remercier toute les personnes qui prendrons le temps de m'aider

voici ma question :
je débute en java en cours du soir et je suis le seul de ma classe a avoir un mac...
le prof nous a fait installer tout ce dont nous avions besoin pour travailler (eclipse, jre,jdk , ... ) seulement voila ... je n'ai pas la même version que mes collègues qui sont sur windows

 voici ma version :
 java version "1.5.0_16"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_16-b06-284)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_16-133, mixed mode, sharing)


et voici celle des mes collègues : 







en cherchant sur le net j'ai trouvé ca : 
http://rorblog.techcfl.com/2008/02/26/installing-the-jdk-16-on-mac-os-x/

seulement j'aimerai avoir votre avis avant ( est ce que ca vaut le coups etc etc )et aussi savoir comment ça s'installe ( je comprend pas a partir de la : Add the soylatte16-1.0.2/bin path to your $PATH variable to use soylatte rather than the JDK 1.5 that comes installed)

merci encore a ceux qui prendrons le temps de m'aider


----------



## molgow (11 Octobre 2008)

Ne te complique pas la vie, tu pourras apprendre à programmer en Java avec le JDK 1.5 sans soucis. Les différences se trouvent surtout sur l'API Java et sur des classes/méthodes que tu ne vas certainement pas utiliser dès tes premiers cours !


----------



## ntx (11 Octobre 2008)

Oui autant Java 1.5 a apporté pas mal de nouveautés par rapport à 1.4, autant la différence entre 1.5 et 1.6 n'est pas si importante que cela. La version 1.5 suffit largement pour s'initier et elle est encore utilisée sur de nombreux projets.


----------



## grumff (11 Octobre 2008)

Normalement la 1.6 est installée sous mac os x, c'est juste pas la JDK par défaut (du moins moi je l'ai, mais c'est pas impossible que je sois allé la prendre sur le site developper d'apple). Dans les prefs Eclipse ou les prefs du projet tu dois pouvoir sélectionner la bonne, ou si tu veux changer la version par défaut de mac os x je crois qu'il faut modifier le lien symbolique Current dans /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/
Je crois que la 1.6 a quand même quelques avantages en terme de performance ou même de rétrocompatibilité avec les versions inférieurs à 1.5
Mais bon, les derniers projets sur lesquels j'ai bossé ces deux dernières années étant en 1.3 et 1.4, je me suis pas forcément beaucoup tenu au courant...


----------

